# Richtige Entscheidung?



## calle (5. Mai 2010)

moin miteinander,
ich möchte gern mein rechner auf stabile 3,8 ghz bringen und möchte ihn dazu gerne eine wasserkühlung einbauen.
habe mir jetzt mal auf einer auf einer hersteller firma etwas zusammen gestellt: siehe anhang.

so, jetzt sind die leute gefragt, die im gegensatz zu mir ahnung davon haben.
ich bitte euch um eure ehrliche meinung, ist das was oder viel zu hoch angesetzt?
denn das ist ja schon eine stange geld...

habe mir hier im forum auch schon die einführung in die wakü bröckchenweise angelsen und wusste erstmal garnicht mehr wo vorn und hinten ist....


ich bedanke mich recht herzlich schonmal im vorraus und hoffe das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.

gruß calle


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Welcher Sockel hat deine CPU? Wie hoch ist das Budget?

FAQ/Guide und die Beipsielkonfigs lesen, danach Warenkorb zusammenstellen und hier absegnen lassen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

mein vorschlag
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/f69bdbae704e3c6798d522ba29fe8aa7


----------



## >ExX< (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

So würde ich es machen:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/873aeb9412538b08b49ad7c6cf379e83


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

erstmal danke für die schnellen antworten!
sockel ist am3. wieso sieht man meine pc daten nicht?
budget sollte nicht mehr großartig das jetzige übersteigen.
gehäuse ist ein coolermaster haf932.

frage was spricht gegen meine zusammenstellung? außer der preis


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Der Cpu Kühler ist teurer aber nicht besser der HK3 ist besser

Bei der Aquastream xt ultra kannst du die 3 Lüfter über die Pumpe steuern und die Frequenz (Drehzahl) der Pumpe einstellen nach deinem Geschmack weil zb. bei meiner übertragen sich die Vibrationen bei gewissen Drehzahl stärker aufs Gehäuse als bei anderen, also hilft es das Geräuschniveau niedrig zu halten was die Pumpe verursacht.Ebenso hat die Pumpe einen internen Wassertemperatursensor und du kannst auch einen Durchflussmesser anschliesen. Also ne kleine Steuer, Regel und überwachungseinheit in der Pumpe integriert.

Die Lüfter sind laut.

Verkupferte und Nickelanschlüsse passen nicht zusammen also schauen bescheiden aus und verkupferte anschlüsse kosten mehr ohne mehr nutzen.

Der Black Ice Radiator ist erst bei hohen Drehzahlen besser darum ist der Slimtrippel p/l technisch besser und wer will ne Wasserkühlung wo über 1200U/min braucht da kann man gleich bei Luftkühlung bleiben
schau dir mal hier den Test an mit 600watt erst ab 1200U/Min ist der radi besser (denke ist baugleich mit dem Black Ice GTX)
DeXgo - Wasserkühlung-Testbericht: Großes Triple-Radiatoren Roundup (Seite 5)

Wenn du das Haf hast ist es wahrscheinlich platztechnisch besser ein Singleradi (hinten) + ein Doppelradi (deckel) zu nehmen.

Hier ne neue Zusammenstellung als Kühlmittel würde ich einfaches Destiliertes wasser nehmen. Falls du farbe haben willst rate ich zu UV-Aktiven Schläuche mit UV-Kathoden oder LEDs weil farbliche Wasserzusätze sehr oft abfärben.
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/57d5ea595e537ff7fbc6fe7ef356381b


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

wow, wie gesagt dass soll meine erste wakü werden.
vwersuche jetzt erstmal alles zu verdauen und zu verarbeiten.
 danke
bis später


----------



## hydro (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b68bac98631240cb32fce3f37e425e5f

Das Schlauchmaß 13/10 neigt auf Grund der geringen Wandstärke eher zum Knicken. Die Kühlflüssigkeit ist Geldverschwendung. Der Radiator ist nicht schlecht, brauch aber einen hohen Luftstrom für gute Ergebnis = laut. CPU Kühler ist zwar gut, aber recht teuer. Pumpe ist relativ schwach und hat einen sehr kleinen AGB zudem darf sie nur aufrecht stehen.

Edit: ich sehe da war jemand schneller


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

wow, ihr sagt mir sachen die nie bei der produktbeschreibung beistehn...
kann. werde in meiner freizeit alles auswerten. ihr seit spitze.

danke

gruß calle


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Ich sehe grad das du viel Platz unterm Deckel hast also kannst du auch nur einen dickeren Dualradi nehmen spart Verschlauchungsaufwand

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9986a02a1b8d7fc8918c7e33bf619495


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

ist ein dickerer radiator besser weil er mehr oberfläche anbietet die gekühlt wird?
sollte ich dann zusätzlich noch einen single radiator nehmen?

in der zukunft strebe ich auch an meine graka zu  kühlen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Jo die oberfläche ist größer durch die Dicke. Ich würde erstmal mit dem testen und wenn du dann die GPU mit einbindest und es wird dir zu warm kannst du immernoch nen single dazukaufen


----------



## hydro (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Lieber gleich extern was größeres. Ein 3x140er Radi hat etwa die selbe Fläche wie eine 4x120er Radi und kostet so viel wie ein 3x120er ( wie kompliziert :> ) 
10/8 ist nicht zu empfehlen, selbe wie bei 13/10 und Magicool AGBs haben rissanfälliges Plexi.
Yate-Loon Lüfter haben eine hohe Serienstreuung, also eher 10€ mehr zahlen, dafür hochwertigere Lüfter kaufen.


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

ach man ey, ihr macht mir das echt nicht leicht
ich hoffe das ich nachher mal zeit habe und dann zeige ich euch was, aber ich möchte dann eure ehrliche meinung dazu, denn ich werde wohl ein paar teile aus verschieden angeboten nehmen...

gruß calle


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

was heißt eine sehr hohe serien streuung?


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

ganz ehrlich, was denkt ihr?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Jopp super im allgemeinen nix daran auszusetzen

die pumpe ist ja die standartversion also die hat nicht alle funktionen wie die ultra das wirst du aber an der tabelle gesehen haben

ob du extern aufbauen willst musst du wissen aber du hasst eigendlich ein großes gehäause wo ein interner aufbau möglich ist aber das musst du wissen


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/d427fdb9a941220284d9b50369e48e85

PS: 12% Rabatt bei Aquatuning.


----------



## >ExX< (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Hi, deine Zusammenstellung ist schon gut, ich würde es so machen:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/a1499b7406171810328dd5bb29b3b29f


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

 danke, dann gehe ich mal in die nächste runde ans konfigurieren.
werde auf jedenfall die ultra pumpe nehmen
reicht so ein 35Euro kühler wirklich?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

jo der 35€ kühler ist die günstigere variante, dafür paar grad schlechter, aber trotzdem ist er ein guter kühler


----------



## >ExX< (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Ich persönlich würde glaub ich den für 48 Euro nehmen


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

ok, ich denk dass das dann der persönliche geschmack entscheidet...
solang alle ihre leistung bringen.
aber sonst tüv, oder?


----------



## >ExX< (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Jo sonst passt es 
*TÜV*


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

hier siehst du das die LC varianten nur paar grad schlechter ist

DeXgo - Wasserkühlung-Testbericht: WaKü CPU-Kühler Roundup 6 (Seite 11)

kannst ja mal schauen vielleicht gefällt dir ein anderer auch besser


zb.
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...1-Rev-A-Sapphire-Sockel-775--AM2-und-940.html

den alqhacool yellowstone gibts in zig verschiedenen farbvarianten
http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cPath/22_239/filter_by_manu/3

oder den ek suprem lt
http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cPath/22_239/filter_by_manu/16


----------



## Professor Frink (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

hehe, das ist das übersichtlichste Diagramm das ich seit langem gesehen hab, ich hab aler auch den LC und kann sagen, dass der echt ok ist !


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

cool
danke, falls ich dann noch das ganze eingebaut bekomme, schreibe ich hier noch was hin mit bild.
dennoch bin ich für alle anderen ideen und hilfestellungen und konfigurationen weiterhin offen und sehr dankbar, da es aus finanziellen gründen nicht von heut auf morgen umsetzbar ist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> hehe, das ist das übersichtlichste Diagramm das ich seit langem gesehen hab, ich hab aler auch den LC und kann sagen, dass der echt ok ist !



ich halte mich meistens an das Balkendiagram 
weil das Liniendiagramm ist echt bescheiden was übersicht angeht, bei anderen test wo die Komponenten noch näher beieinander sind siehst garnix mehr. da kannst dann nur raten wo welcher Strich ist


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

ich glaube ich bin mir sicher:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
was brauche ich noch um alles zu installieren, also farbe soll ich weg lassen wurde mir gesagt-mache ich auch.
um endlich oc zu machen
oder reicht doch der zuvor mal erwähnte dicke 240er radiator???
oh man.. ich werd nie fertig...
sorry wenn ich euch nerve.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

die pumpe ist immernoch die standart version

du brauchst auch noch den ein und auslassadapter für die pumpe
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - black nickel Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - black nickel 52152

und etwas um die Pumpe vom Gehäuse zu entkoppeln um vibrationen zu dämpfen
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...gsset-Eheim-Hydor-Laing-Aufsatz-4-Puffer.html
oder das bekannte shoggysandwich soll die beste entkopplung sein die es gibt
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...satz-zur-Pumpenentkopplung---Version-2-0.html


----------



## >ExX< (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Shoggy Sandwich und Backplate wäre  ganz gut


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1789690-post18.html ????


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

oh danke,
hier update:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

shoggy sandwich habe ich jetzt auch, wozu die backplate?
brauch ich noch kabel oder so?
welchen radiator nun???


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Shoggy Sandwich und Backplate wäre  ganz gut


bei dem kühler ist ne backplatte standartmäßig schon dabei

siehe lieferumfang


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Soweit alles ok 
würde dir raten einpaar anschlüsse mehr kaufen weil wenns dann ein winkel oder gerader zu wenig ist nervts extrem, also lieber von jedem 2 oder 3 mehr als sicherheit, weil neue bestellen kostet dann auch wieder extraversand. 
beim verschlauchen merkt man dann das an manchen stellen wo ein winkel eingeplant war ein gerades besser passt oder umgekehrt


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

noch irgendeinen tipp wegen dem radiator???


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

beim radi ist halt die frage was du willst

intern oder extern?

wenns dir egal ist, ist extern zu bevorzugen weils platztechnisch einfach leichter zu verwirklichen ist und die temps grundsätzlich besser sind

beim internen aufbau musst du halt darauf achten wo du platz hast bei dir eben 120er dual deckel und 120er single hinten

meiner meinung nach sollte die dual mit single intern locker reichen selbst mit der graka (wenn nicht sogar der pohyba dual schon reicht)


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

danke 08/15
das nehme ich mir zu herzen und spare noch ein paar euro dabei


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Gerade beim Radi sollte man nicht sparen. Der 420er leistet soviel wie ein 480er. Je größer die Fläche desto mehr Leistung und leiser die Wakü.


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

denkst du nicht das ein dicker 2x120 bzw. 2x140er reicht?


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

reichen ja, bei nem 420er könntest du alles, leise, wasserkühlen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

jetzt tu nicht so als müsste er mit dem dual und eventuell zusätzlichem single die lüfter mit 2000U/min drehen lassen ein leiser betrieb ist auch damit möglich kann halt sein das an heisen tagen die lüfter unter lasst bissl höher drehen


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

wie fern geht dann alles leiser wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

CPU + Graka 140er Lüfter @ca 500U/min bei Spielelast. Im Sommer etwas höher.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

im idle wirst du die lüfter egal mit welchen der radis langsam drehen lassen können es kann nur sein das die lüfter beim zocken bissl hüöher drehen müssen statt mit 600 beim 420er radi zb. mit 800 oder 900


----------



## hydro (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Bin der Meinung das er die Ultra Pumpe gegen Stadard tauschen sollte und dafür eine Lüftersteuerung dazunimmt. Ist zwar etwas teurer aber komfortabler und besser.
Zudem sollte er den 420er nehmen, 1. kaum teurer 2. deutlich mehr Leistung 3. spart Anschlüsse 4. kommt selbst mit Graka und Mobo nicht an die Grenzen
Backplate brauch er nicht, da beim Sapphire dabei und bei AM3 schon am Board eins ist.
Wärmeleitmittel und Kabel nicht vergessen.


----------



## calle (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

welches kabel?
so ne lüftersteurung die in den schacht kommt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*



hydro schrieb:


> Bin der Meinung das er die Ultra Pumpe gegen Stadard tauschen sollte und dafür eine Lüftersteuerung dazunimmt. Ist zwar etwas teurer aber komfortabler und besser.



warum ist ne Lüftersteuerung komfortabler?
Bei der Pumpe brauchst nur einmal einstellen bei welcher Wassertemp die Lüfter hochdrehen sollen und das wars alles andere macht die Pumpe von alleine. 
Bei ner externen musst du das alles selbst kontrollieren und Regeln und einen Tempsensor sammt Anzeige extra besorgen

beim radi halt ich mich raus weil wenn ich das so durchlese wunderts mich das ihr nicht gleich den hier vorschlagt
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator 35180


----------



## hydro (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Ist doch bei einer Lüftersteuerung nicht anders mit dem Konfigurieren.
Die Aquastream hat nur einen Fanausgang und kP wie stark man den belasten kann, dazu kommt, dass der Tempsensor sehr ungenau sein soll.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

5Watt also sollte für 3 lüfter reichen und der senso ist eventuell ungenau aber man kann ihn verwenden da er immer gleich ungenau ist also einmal mitn fiebertermometer checken und darauf abstimmen fertig


----------



## calle (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

wieso verwirrt ihr mich so???


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

was heißt verwirren es ist nunmal so das es zig möglichkeiten gibt je nach geschmack und deswegen auch soviele unterschiedliche Meinungen

Die größte Frage ist was du willst?

Möchtest du lieber einen internen Aufbau so das man nix davon sieht?

Oder ist es dir egal wenn ein Radi aufn Deckel oder am Seitenteil hängt?

Wie gesagt extern ist besser für die Kühlleistung, was aber nicht heißt das die Wakü deswegen unerträglich laut wird so wies hier manche schreiben.

Ich Kühle mit meinem Magiccool Slim 360er Radi meinen Q9300 + Gpu 4850 und die Lüfter drehen so gut wie nie schneller als 600-700U/min. Außer an heißen Tagen beim Zocken da kanns sein das die Lüfter mal bissl aufdrehen aber da ich dann eh Sound an habe stört mich das nicht. Im idle drehen sie nie höher.

Also sollte wohl ein Dicker Dualradi mit einem Singleradi auch keine Probs haben mit deinen Komponenten.

Wenn du sagst du willst das die Lüfter nie über 600U/min drehen wäre ne externe Lösung natürlich besser mit nem größeren Radi wobei wenns in deinem Zimmer im Sommer auch mal wärmer wird wirds da auch immer schwerer ich wohn im Dachgeschoss und an heißen tagen sinds locker mal 26Grad im Zimmer


----------



## calle (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

alles eine frage der technik
oder was würde alice cooper sagen?
in der jetzigen wohnung wird es nicht heiß.


also ich möchte in meinem 
HAF932 einen interne kühlung
für 
amd 965 be am3(soll sowas von übertaktet werden)
in zukunft auch graka 5870
und bitte nicht streiten, bin für jede meinung gerne offen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Streiten läuft bissl anders 

Ok mit deiner Aussage das du die Wakü intern verbauen willst ist schonmal ein 420er aus dem rennen da er in kein Gehäuse reinpasst.

Also du hast forgenden Platz für Radis

2x120mm im Deckel da passt auch ein dicker hin weil du viel Platz hast zum Mainboard
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 240 Ver. 1.1 Black Phobya G-Changer 240 Ver. 1.1 Black 35220

1x140mm am Heck da würde aber glaub ich nur ein Slim reinpassen da der dicke zu weit reinragt (hab grad gesehn das da ja ein 140er platz hat)
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 140 MC Radiator MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 140 MC Radiator 35181
oder 120mm
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1710_MagiCool-SLIM-SINGLE-120-Radiator.html

1x140mm an der Front wenn du den Festplattenkäfig wegbaust da würde dann sogar ein dicker Radi hinpassen (wobei meiner meinung nach zu teuer lieber auch nen slim)
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 140 Phobya G-Changer 140 35194
oder
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter -  MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 140 MC Radiator MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 140 MC  Radiator 35181
oder auch 120mm
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1710_MagiCool-SLIM-SINGLE-120-Radiator.html

Wenn du alle 4 Plätze belegen würdest kannst du meiner Meinung nach auch alle mit Magicoll slims ausstatten und es sollte für die kühlung deiner Komponenten auch locker reichen (wobei dann wieder ne Standart Aquastream reicht da 4 Lüfter zu viel sind für die Pumpe, also müsste ne extra Lüftersteuerung her oder du könntest auch die 4Lüftern über das Mainboard an 2  Lüfteranschlüssen Regeln über Speedfan)

was Platztechnisch auch besser wäre in deinem Gehäuse
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Aluminium XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Alu Front 45208


----------



## calle (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

passt der
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 280 Phobya G-Changer 280 35195
auch oben rein?
und der 420er passt echt nicht rein?


----------



## calle (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

ist das einschun reservoir von xspc besser als mein, oder weil es mal einfeich pracktisch abzulesen ist?
passt genug wasser rein?

und gibt es denn eine halterung für den 420er das der oben aus dem gehäuse zu  befestigen ist?


----------



## calle (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Huhu?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*



> ist das einschun reservoir von xspc besser als mein, oder weil es mal einfeich pracktisch abzulesen ist?
> passt genug wasser rein?


Der XSPC 5,25" AGB ist auch bei hohem Durchfluss blasen- und geräuchfrei. Einfach zuverbauen.



> und gibt es denn eine halterung für den 420er das der oben aus dem gehäuse zu befestigen ist?


Ja. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Abstandshalter schwarz 34mm (4 Stück) M3 Phobya Abstandshalter schwarz 34mm (4 Stück) M3 38102 oder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Radiator Stand - black - Triple - 3x140mm Phobya Radiator Stand - black - Triple - 3x140mm 38152


----------



## >ExX< (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Hi, ich weis nich ob der 280er oben rein passt, beim HAF passen oben glaube nur ein 240er hin.

Beim XSPC kannste halt sehn wie viel Wasser drin ist, aber brauchste nicht, und dein Ausgleichsbehälter ist groß genug.

Beim dem 420er bräuchte man Gewindestangen und Abstandshülsen, Unterlegscheiben und Muttern, mehr braucht man nicht 

EDIT: Da war der Piranha schneller^^


----------



## calle (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

zwischendurch mal wieder ein *FETTES DANKE an alle die sich hier beteiligen!!!

bin jetzt am grübeln ob ich nicht zuerst mal den dicken 240er nehme und später falls not ist immer noch nen 120er extra um dann alles innen  zu haben, so gott will.*


----------



## >ExX< (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Ja, mit nem 240er würde ich aber nicht cpu und GPU gleichzeitig kühlen, geht sonst ziemlich auf die Geräuschkulisse


----------



## calle (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

ok, cool
werde die karte dann erstmal mit primitiver luft weiter kühlen denke ich, habe eh erstmal nur vor die cpu zu übertakten.


----------



## >ExX< (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Jo, Graka Kühler sind sowieso nicht ganz billig 
Und 2 Triple Radiatoren sähen bestimmt auch nicht schlecht aus an dem rehten Seitenteil ^^


----------



## calle (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

ja ne, is klar^^


----------



## >ExX< (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Bringt haklt mehr Leistung, und sieht geil aus


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*



calle schrieb:


> passt der
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 280 Phobya G-Changer 280 35195
> auch oben rein?
> und der 420er passt echt nicht rein?


Beim 280er könnte sein das er oben reinpasst müsstest mal messen weil die Löcher sind ja bissl breiter und länger als für die 2x120mm lüfter halterungen müsstest halt dann durch andere löcher befestigen kannst ja einfach mal nachmessen

der 420er passt nicht rein




calle schrieb:


> ist das einschun reservoir von xspc besser als mein, oder weil es mal einfeich pracktisch abzulesen ist?
> passt genug wasser rein?



Der Ausgleichsbehälter muss nicht groß sein der Vorteil ist er passt in ein normalen Laufwerkschacht, wärend der andere irgendwo anders befestigt wird aber da schauts platztechnisch schlecht aus vorallem wenn du später hinten einen singleradi nachrüstest



calle schrieb:


> bin jetzt am grübeln ob ich nicht zuerst mal den dicken 240er nehme und später falls not ist immer noch nen 120er extra um dann alles innen  zu haben, so gott will.



Jopp so würd ichs auch machen erstmal den dual und später wenn du die graka mit anschließt nen 140er oder 120er magicool slim hinten rein


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

so weit bin ich gerade, http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/d124eb14f5903c188a449ee8a227eaf0
fehlt noch was?
reicht dest. H2O? oder korosionsschutz mit rein?


warum ist der schon wieder so teuer?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

also ich hab nur destiliertes wasser drinnen

habe schon gesehn dein vorheriger cpu kühler gibts nichtmehr
wie wärs mit dem
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ool-HK-CPU-S754-939-940-AM2-AM3-Rev-3-LC.html


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

boa ja, ich hab gestern abend zu mir noch gesagt, jetzt muss ich zu schalagen das ist der letzte und ich schaue heute nach der arbeit rein und er ist weg
und der wat günstig....

habe eben mal nach gemessen, also ein 2x120 passt ohne probleme, dann sind da noch mal löcher aber ich habe das gefühl das die nich für 2x140er sind. werde dann wohl gezwungener maßen den (dicken9 2x120er nehmen müssen


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

ja für den 280er müsstest du entweder ganz andere löcher nehmen wenn nicht sogar selber welche reinmachen aber von den ausmaßen des lochblechs auf dem deckel sollt der doch passen zumindest schaut es auf den bildern so aus


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

also passen würde der nur die löcher nicht und da sind 5mm welche daneben und ich glaube das es nicht so gut währe wenn ich daneben bohre
?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

musst du wissen ob du das hinbekommst oder nicht


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

dann behaupte ich mal das ich den 2x120er nehmen muss,
weil das andere nicht passen würde
das loch ist 3mm zu weit weg!
hat genau 12cm abstant die bohrlöcher.
laut schablone brauche ich 12,45 cm abstand zwischen den bohrlöcher!
AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!
was soll das?
past die konfi sonst?
(außer das ich den 2x120 wieder rein machen muss)

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/e28016b96fbb5876711ce012aa01b928


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Genau aus dem Grund habe ich meinen Radi extern montiert. Damit mich mein Case nicht in der Auswahl des Radis hindert.


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*



hydro schrieb:


> Das Schlauchmaß 13/10 neigt auf Grund der geringen Wandstärke eher zum Knicken. Die Kühlflüssigkeit ist Geldverschwendung. Der Radiator ist nicht schlecht, brauch aber einen hohen Luftstrom für gute Ergebnis = laut. CPU Kühler ist zwar gut, aber recht teuer. Pumpe ist relativ schwach und hat einen sehr kleinen AGB zudem darf sie nur aufrecht stehen.
> 
> Edit: ich sehe da war jemand schneller


Die Black Ice SR-1 sind auf sehr langsame Lüfter optimiert.



Den Radiator würde ich extern aufstellen und nicht an der Kühlfläche sparen.


----------



## hydro (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Ein Black Ice für langsame Lüfter, was is da los? :o 
Gut dann hab ich nix gesagt 

@ Topic ich bereue es Heute mir kein Gehäuse gekauft zu haben, auf dem man einen Radi anbringen kann, es ist zig mal komfortabler es extern zu machen!


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

@hydro für die externe Montage muss ja kein neues Case, das ist ja das gute. Wie so alles ist es trotzdem ne Geschmackssache.


----------



## hydro (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Bei mir schon, seitenteil will ich nicht, Deckel hat es nicht und Heck geht nicht, also muss er irgendwo im Raum stehen, was bei ausreichender Ligquidität auch kommen wird.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

sag mal wenn ich den hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Radiator 3x140mm Copper (High Flow) Koolance Radiator 3x140mm Copper (High Flow) 35237
 nehme aus platz gründen, packe den auf den tower und dann obendrauf noch und fertig?


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Der Radiator ist der schlechteste 420er am Markt. Lies mal meinen Test:

http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/content.php&contentid=8655




In welchem Stadtteil wohnst du? Vielleicht können wir uns heute mal auf ein Bierchen treffen und über deine Wakü quatschen bzw. du mal mein System angucken. 


Schreib mit einfach eine Pn!


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

@calle leg 3€ drauf und hol dir den Phobya oder Revolution.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

der hier hat sehr gut abgeschnitten Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » 420mm Radiatoren » Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator SR1 420 - black

ist aber auch der teuerste aber dafür sehr gut in den niedrigen drehzahlen, aber qualität hat ihren preis, und es soll ja auch halten...


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

@madz, so gerne ich gleich was trinken würde... muss noch einkaufen, kochen usw.
sorry. wo kommst denn her?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Jetzt doch wieder extern


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Der Kerl wohnt nur 5 km von mir weg. Glück für ihn. ^^


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

ach bin sehr hin und her gerissen... sorry, aber wenn die leistung, so wie ihr viel besser ist...
würde ich versuchen das ding irgendwie oben drauf zu bauen....


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

mal zwischen durch, den kühler auch lieber aus nickel nehmen? da die  verbindungen auch aus nickel sind?
nicht das es zu reaktionen kommt.


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Das ist egal. Macht nur optischen etwas aus.

Benutz bitte den "Edit" Button! Doppelposts sind hier unerwünscht.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

ok, eben noch mal verglichen, der magicool 420er ist noch dünner und kommt gleich direkt nach dem phobya!
und ist viel günstiger.

@madz, hatte ja vor zu editeren, nur weiß ich nicht wie und wo

die schere wo ändern drauf steht?

wie siehts mit dem cpu kühler aus?


----------



## hydro (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

jenau :>

Ich find den Magicool klasse, dürfte Preis Leistungsmäßig mit das Beste sein. Leider ist die Verarbeitung nicht zu vergleichen mit Phobya und HWLabs, wobei das nur Optik ist.


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Die optische Verarbeitung beim Magicool is nicht so toll, wie die des BlackIce, aber immer noch als gut zu bezeichnen. Ansonsten steht das super P/L eindeutig für den Magicool.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

ok, dann steht das nun fest, werde den magicool nehmen!
jemand ahnung wegen der cpu kühler sache?

mist, gleich fängt werder an und war noch nicht einkaufen, zum heulen...

bin gleich für ne halbe stunde weg einkaufen


----------



## hydro (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

CPU Kühler: HK 3.0LC oder LT oder für AM3 Enzotech Sapphire Rev. A


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Als CPU Kühler würde ich den Heatkiller 3.0 lc oder lt nehmen. Hatte schon alle drei (LC, LT und CU) und war bisher immer sehr zufrieden.


@ Calle

Wo guckste?


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

@warscheinlich garnicht... weil ich die ganze zeit hier bin und immer noch einkaufen muss. werde dann den liveticker verfolgen...


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Also ich zieh gleich zum HBF ins Paddys Pit oder die Kneipe um die Ecke.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

HAB LEIDER HAUSHALT! stress mit dem weibe sowieso, dann muss sie mich nicht noch besoffen iregendwo abholen müssen...

kupfer oder nickel kühler beim cpu? hat das auswirkung auf die verbinder? -> sind zur zeit aus ähm, habe ich vergessen


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Die Frage hatte ich dir schon in Post 90 beatwortet.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

hallo, bin neu, stehe unter welpenschutz.
bitte antworte doch direkt auf meine frage und nicht über umwege


----------



## >ExX< (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Ich hab auch schonmal was davon gehört, dass wenn man Nickel Komponenten und Kupfer Komponenten in einen Kreislauf packt, dass die sich gegenseitig angreifen.

Weis ich aber auch nicht genau.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

ok, aber du weißt was ich meine, dann stehe ja nicht alleine da.
hab eben mein xtes update gemacht und man mag es kaum glauben, es ist noch teurer geworden...


----------



## >ExX< (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Ja, der EK CPU Kühler kostet ja fast 70, für die Leistung zu teuer.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

oh man. das regt mich ja so auf das ich nicht sofort  zugeschlagen habe bei dem preis, aber ich weiß nicht ob die ander was bringen, denn da sind ja dimensionen zwischen zB 35- 70 euro


ps sind irgendwie alle anschlüsse aus nickel.
über lege jetzt ob ich die standard pume nehme und später noch ne lüfter steurung oder brauch ich die dann sofort?


----------



## >ExX< (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Hi, ich würde es so machen:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/d36e12845ea05fb8f722891f6af4c1bd

Lüftersteuerung brauchste nich,kannste aber nehmen^^, kannst die Lüfter mit nem nem Lüfteradapter an den Anschluss für den CPU Lüfter anstecken, dann werden die ja automatisch geregelt.

Würde auch die Standartpumpe nehmen, und dann noch ne günstige Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

habe mich auf den 3x140 slim eingeschossen, der ist preis leistun echt top. auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß wie ich das auf den tower drauf bekomme...


----------



## hydro (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Es ist total egal ob Nickelanschlüsse oder nicht, da eh ein Korrosionsschutzmittel dazu kommt!
3 Lüfter haben ca. 7.2W Leistung - bleibt zu überlegen was ca 10W Ausgangsleistung hat an Anschlüssen.

Löcher durchs Dach bohren, Abstandshalter durch, fertig.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

yes we can?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1b03642674a3f3bab0bb761530598f42


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - sechseck Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - sechseck 52153

Die lieber als Anschlüsse. Ansonsten kannst du KIngs Zusamenstellung bestellen.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

@ madz ähm wieso bist du nicht im paddys?

update
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/products_id/2911

wozu die winkeladapter die undicht sind?
wofür genau das y-kabel?
ist ist die lüftersteurung ausreichen? - past der sensor drann?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Bei meiner Zusammenstellung passt alles zusammen.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

was passt denn bei meiner nicht?
@ king, das war keine antwort auf meine fragen, bitte antworte so, dass ich es auch verstehe.
bin absoluter anfänger auf dem gebiet wakü
DANKE


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

@ Calle


Eingepennt. Dein Warenkorb ist leider leer.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

noch mal alles von vorne, mom bitte
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/0a16e1829cf9e42310e3d80a3c061c67


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

wozu die winkeladapter die undicht sind?
wofür genau das y-kabel?
ist ist die lüftersteurung ausreichen? - past der sensor drann?[/QUOTE]


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

sorry, aber wie kann ich meinen text löschen?
möchte nicht doppelt schreiben, weil unerwünscht


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Das LianLi Panel würde ich mir sparen und lieber in eine Aquastream XT Ultra und ein Power amp investieren. Damit kannst du auch alle Lüfter steuern.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*



> wozu die winkeladapter die undicht sind?


warum sind die denn undicht?



> wofür genau das y-kabel?


für die Lüfter.



> ist ist die lüftersteurung ausreichen? - past der sensor drann?


klar sonst würde ich es nicht empfehlen.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

power amp?
das aquastream kostet ca 100, oder?

@king, da steht bei den winkeln, dass ich teflon band nehmen soll um die dichtigkeit zugewährleisten...
hast du mir auch ne lüfter steurung umpfohlen?



PS @madz  sorry mein falsch denken vom bier, du meinst die ultra pumpe, anstatt irgendein panel, richtig?

zum glück den 3.PLATZ BEHALTEN!!!!


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Die Aquastream XT Ultra kostet 90€ und das Power amp 20€. Mit beiden zusammen hast du praktisch ein Mini Aquaero.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

hast du nen link wegen power amp? kann damit nichts anfangen


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*



> @king, da steht bei den winkeln, dass ich teflon band nehmen soll um die dichtigkeit zugewährleisten...
> hast du mir auch ne lüfter steurung umpfohlen?


Ja, aber nur wenn die Winkel undicht sein sollten.
Die AS XT Ultra hat ne interne 5W Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer poweramp Verstärkerplatine für aquäro und aquastream XT Aquacomputer poweramp Verstärkerplatine für aquaero und aquastream XT 52132


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

@ madz aber zum anfang brauch ich sowas doch nicht oder?

@king was ist der unterschied zwischen deinem und nen "normalen" winkel?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*



> @king was ist der unter schied zwischen deinem und nen "normalen" winkel?


Du kannst die PS Tülle einfach reinschrauben und brauchst somit keine Schlauchschellen.

Den poweramp brauchste nur wenn die Lüfter die 5W der AS XT Ultra übersteigen.


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*



calle schrieb:


> @ madz aber zum anfang brauch ich sowas doch nicht oder?
> 
> @king was ist der unter schied zwischen deinem und nen "normalen" winkel?


Doch, wenn du deine Lüfter mit der Aquastream Ultra steuern willst.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

ich brauche jab bei jedem schlauch anschluss eine schelle!
habe ich das richtig gelesen?


----------



## Madz (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Perfect Seal Tüllen brauchen keine Schellen.


----------



## calle (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

good morning

ich galube so soll es aussehn:
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8ec5e0437e9ac16db460919def0f4b87


hat jemand geld über???


----------



## calle (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

wie muss ich eugentlich die lüfter an den radiator anbringen?
müssen die "blasen" oder "saugen"?   *lach

und was muss zur gehäuseseite liegen von denen?

danke vorab


----------



## hydro (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Sieht soweit gut aus, würde aber den HK CU gegen den LT oder LC tauschen.


----------



## calle (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

@hydro

wieso wenn ich fragen darf?
-habe gelesem dass dieser für quad core sein sein. im gegesatz zu den anderen.

was sagst wegen der lüftermontage?


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Die anderen HK's eignen sich genau so gut wie die CU version.


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Kommt ganz drauf wo der Radiatolr verbaut wird. Dem entsprechend verbaut man die Lüfter.


----------



## calle (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

@king dann nenne mir doch bitte die beispiele


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Wo willste denn den Radi verbauen? 

*EDIT:* https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c486ec1b77b9a6b358ec93d90243b908


----------



## calle (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

also wenn ich bei dem bleibe wird geht der oben drauf. aber es kann immer noch zu einem wechsel kommen. so dass ich intern verbauen möchte.
deshalb würde ich dir für beide varianten danken.


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Extern saugend, intern Deckel nach raus blasend, intern Front Frischluft durch den Radi blasend.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/c486ec1b77b9a6b358ec93d90243b908


----------



## calle (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

@king, du verbesserest ja gerne meinen korb
aber was ist an deinen winkeln anders, bzw besser?


ps, das hört sich doch alles nicht ganz jugendfrei hier an *grins


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Du kannst einfach die PS Tüllen rein schrauben und es sieht einheitlicher aus.


----------



## calle (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

also ist das dient es nur zur optischen verschönerung?


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

jo jo


----------



## hydro (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Und das du keine Schellen brauchst, sondern auch die Winkel als PS Tülle hast.


----------



## calle (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

aahh so, ich glaube ich verstehe das jetzt.
wieviel winkel werde ich denn ca. verbauen?


----------



## >ExX< (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Also Lüfter auf nem Radiator  sollten doch eigentlich immer blasend angebracht werden oder?!


----------



## hydro (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*



> Also Lüfter auf nem Radiator sollten doch eigentlich immer blasend angebracht werden oder?!


Noe warum?



> wieviel winkel werde ich denn ca. verbauen?



Das musst du wissen.


----------



## >ExX< (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Hm , keine Ahnung, aber sag du mir doch mal warum es besser ist wenn man sie saugend montiert


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Die 2 Winkel sind auch nur für den Fall das du mit einem geraden Anschluss nicht weiter kommst.


----------



## calle (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

ok, cool, weiß ich mal wieder mehr. danke!
 brauch jetzt nur nur morgen früh auf dem weg zum bäcker etwas geld finden und schon kann ich die bestellung abschicken...
ach ich versuch mir einfach das alles auf 3 monate aufzuteilen und dann habe ich alles denke ich. vielleicht werden es ja auch nur 2 monate...


und dann wird gebastelt... bin schon ziemlich augeregt, habe das noch nie gemacht


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Was ist den jetzt bzw zur Zeit der Rabattaktion dein maximales Budget?


----------



## calle (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

hatte an 300 gedacht, nun ist es etwas mehr, ist ja nicht schlimm, will ja kein schrott haben
soll ja etwas halten und dicht sein.


ps welche rabattaktion?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

der Rabattaktion zum Beispiel


----------



## calle (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

dafür muss ich mich ja dort extra anmelden....


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Ja und?  Du scheinst aber auch nicht soviel Geld zu haben, oder?


----------



## Madz (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Für 12% würde ich mich (fast) überall anmelden.


----------



## calle (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

madz,   mir fehlen die worte. muss mal eben ausrechnen ob sich das lohnt für 12%
habe einen laden gefunden der geringfügig etwas günstiger ist)


----------



## hydro (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Also für 36-40€ halte ich das ähnlich wie Madz. 
Wie heisst der Laden?


----------



## calle (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

modvision.de  ist so ziemlich in jeder sache etwas günstiger, kleinvieh macht bekannlich auch mist! falls ich bis zur rabattaktion, das geld nicht habe werde ich wohl dort bestellen.


----------



## Madz (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Super... das ist eine billig Dependance von Aquatuning.de Als einzige Telefonvrbindung haben die eine 1,49€ teure 0900 Nummer. Bestell lieber direkt bei Aquatuning !


----------



## calle (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

OK
bin mitglied.....
ich bin jung und brauche das geld *lach
@madz freust dich auch schon auf samstag?


----------



## Madz (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Ich werde so betrunken sein.


----------



## calle (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

schäm dich...
ich auch entweder weil wir gewonnen haben und aus frust))

sag mal der kühler HK LT hat keine wärmeleit paste. ist das richtig? welche sollte ich nehmen?

danke


----------



## Madz (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Arctic Cooling MX2


----------



## calle (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

update
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
keine ahnung warum das schon wieder so teuer ist...
aber gibt ja noch ein paar euro prozent......


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*



> keine ahnung warum das schon wieder so teuer ist...


Weil du zuviele Anschlüsse im Korb hast. 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/dd7b68dcce929044fbeb331ecc25f6f1


----------



## calle (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

soll das dein ernst sein? dachte es wäre beeser ein/zwei mehr von denen als backup...


----------



## Madz (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Also ich bestelle auch lieber 1-2 als Reserve mit.


----------



## calle (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*



Madz schrieb:


> Also ich bestelle auch lieber 1-2 als Reserve mit.


danke


----------



## calle (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

@madz heute ist fußball.... wenn alles gut läuft und ich den mut besitze das alles zusammen zu bauen, werde ich end des monats in die wakü investieren!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madz (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Wie gesagt, ich helfe dir gerne gegen Verpflegung (Pizza und Bier) beim Zusammenbau.


----------



## calle (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

klar! meld mich dann!
merci

viel spaß nachher beim fußball!


ps auch wenn das hier nicht rein gehört, was ist ein guter monitor? 22/23" habe ich mir vorgestellt. schwerpunkt zum gamen


----------



## Madz (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Ein guter Monitor hat ein S-Ips oder IPS Panel, kostet ordentlich KOhle, aber hat dafür ein sehr gutes Bild.

Beispielsweise die Dell Ultrasharp. Ansonsten schau dich mal bei PRAD | Index Startseite um!


----------



## calle (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

wakü ist eingebaut
bin sehr zufrieden
cpu (noch) 3,8GHz bei ca 34grad C.

*ich danke jedem der sich beteiligt hat und bin echt froh mich angemeldet zu haben.

*schön dass es dieses forum gibt 

man liest sich


----------



## Carmir (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

Foto!


----------



## calle (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*

ja wenn ich zeit habe und noch ein paar lampen verbaut habe. wo soll das bild denn hin?
aber bitte nicht enttäuscht sein. ist kein modding pc.


----------



## hydro (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: richtige entscheidung?*



> wo soll das bild denn hin?


In den Bilderthread


----------



## calle (6. Juni 2010)

jo, habe ich jetzt gemacht sorry wegen der verzögerung

auf seite 613 im bilderthread!!!!!!!!


----------

